# hmf utility on 05 450 kodiak



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm thinking about putting one on my dad's kodiak will i need to rejet it with a slip on or no will i not have to mess with the jets? thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you shouldnt have to rejet for a slipon.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks thats what i was reading on the brutes part of the forum but i dind't know if the yamaha's were differnt so i thought i would just check lol thanks again for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah brutes are a whole different ball game.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I just added a K&N filter and a HMF utility to my 05last weekend and it never missed a beat. I did rejet a few weeks back when I did some engine work but didnt have to when I did the filter and pipe. Not that its overflowing with power but I can tell a difference with them.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if u buy the muffler from HMF they will send the correct jets that they recomend for ur bike. when i did my sons 350 i had to use there jets


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh and ATVGalaxy....talk to Matt. They had the best price I found. Came with jet as Wood Butcher said and shipping was just over 200 total to my door. U may find it cheaper out there but I couldnt.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

alright thanks everyone for the responses


----------

